# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه کار با فیزیک پایه گاج نقره ای

## webadres

سلام

من از هفته قبل فیزیک پایه گاج رو گرفتم و الان میخوام باهاش کار کنم ولی وقتی نگاه کردم دیدم واسه این ازمون قلم چی گاج 500 تا تست داره که  مربوط به عدسی و اینه است   

راستش الان نمیدونم چی جوری کار کنم که برسم همه مباحث کتابو تست بزنم (حتی اگه بخوام مضربی هم تست بزنم فک نکنم بتونم بیشتر از 70 تا هم بزنم ) 

راهنمایی میخوام که بتونم از الان تا کنکور با گاج پیش برم اخه دوست دارم که فیزیکم رو تو کنکور بالا بزنم و میدونم که با گاج غیر ممکن نیست  



راستی این روش درستیه که بشینم هرمبحثشو از روی درسنامه گاج بخونم و همون موقع تست های همون مبحثو بزنم (اخه فک می کنم اینجوری دارم الکی تست میزنم چون میدونم فرمول چیه و.....)

----------


## Ehm0294

کتاب فیزیک پایه ی گاج خوبه؟؟؟؟
تعریف مهروماه رو شنیدم تروخدا جواب بدین چی بگیرم واسه پایه

----------


## Egotist

> سلام
> 
> من از هفته قبل فیزیک پایه گاج رو گرفتم و الان میخوام باهاش کار کنم ولی وقتی نگاه کردم دیدم واسه این ازمون قلم چی گاج 500 تا تست داره که  مربوط به عدسی و اینه است   
> 
> راستش الان نمیدونم چی جوری کار کنم که برسم همه مباحث کتابو تست بزنم (حتی اگه بخوام مضربی هم تست بزنم فک نکنم بتونم بیشتر از 70 تا هم بزنم ) 
> 
> راهنمایی میخوام که بتونم از الان تا کنکور با گاج پیش برم اخه دوست دارم که فیزیکم رو تو کنکور بالا بزنم و میدونم که با گاج غیر ممکن نیست  
> 
> 
> ...


تست انبوه ، زمان خاص داره

الان وقتش نی

گرچخه خودم برای سینماتیک600تا زدم و وسواس دارم تو تست زدن

ولی سعی کن تستدفعلا در حده یادگیری بزنننن

----------


## webadres

دوست عزیز من به عالی بودن گاج هیچ شکی ندارم چون اکثر کسانی که فیزیک رو بالا زدند از گاج استفاده کردند   اما خوب سوالات زیادی داره که نمیشه همشو زد مگه ای که هر روز ازش 30 تست بزنی

----------


## mahro0

> کتاب فیزیک پایه ی گاج خوبه؟؟؟؟
> تعریف مهروماه رو شنیدم تروخدا جواب بدین چی بگیرم واسه پایه


نه اصلا 
من سومم اول خوشخوان تمرینای تشریحی شو می خونم 
بعد تستای گاج 
بعد آبی کانون

----------


## khaan

اگه یک گام تا 100 رو حل نکنین به شرطی موفق میشینن که مفاهیم رو خوب فهمیده باشین.
کلا توصیه من اینه که یک گام تا 100 ها رو بزارین برای بعد عید

----------

